# The Roosevelt



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I was cleaning my shop recently and came across some saddle leather that i have been carrying around with me for the last ten years. It was a beautiful piece, but too thick for most projects so it never got used. I couldn't bear to part with it, so i set about to find a project for it...... SLINGSHOT!! I quickly laminated up the frame below and i love it. The feel of the finished frame is excellent and it shoots like a dream. The leather and hickory act to soften the shot in the hand- no vibration at all. It still has a good heft and is most likely resistant to fork hits, though i am not trying to prove or disprove that. As far as strength is concerned, for the bands i like to shoot i have no worries- presently rigged with bands in the 15# range but i would not hesitate to go heavier. The core is 5/16" plane sawn hickory and the 4 layers of leather add considerable strength as well. The finished frame is 15/16" thick and finished with two coats of Johnson paste wax. It is really beautiful and offers new possibilities to the average board cut. Enjoy


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a good looken frame love the leather laminate adds a bit of class that you don't see every day. Bet it has the kind of comfort that lets you shoot all day.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's fantastic! An inspiration.
I love everything about it, great job!


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Amazing work. One of the nicest ive seen. Reminds of a well kept antique rifle.

Q


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow flip, thats a fine looking shooter







!! Does it flex at all?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man oh man! I like that a lot. Real posh that is.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

What a great idea! I think the leather would absorb some of the shock in the event of a fork hit but the ding in the leather might be more noticeable. The next time I make a board cut with wood that doesn't have an attractive grain I'm going to try this. It looks fantastic!

.


flippinout said:


> I was cleaning my shop recently and came across some saddle leather that i have been carrying around with me for the last ten years. It was a beautiful piece, but too thick for most projects so it never got used. I couldn't bear to part with it, so i set about to find a project for it...... SLINGSHOT!! I quickly laminated up the frame below and i love it. The feel of the finished frame is excellent and it shoots like a dream. The leather and hickory act to soften the shot in the hand- no vibration at all. It still has a good heft and is most likely resistant to fork hits, though i am not trying to prove or disprove that. As far as strength is concerned, for the bands i like to shoot i have no worries- presently rigged with bands in the 15# range but i would not hesitate to go heavier. The core is 5/16" plane sawn hickory and the 4 layers of leather add considerable strength as well. The finished frame is 15/16" thick and finished with two coats of Johnson paste wax. It is really beautiful and offers new possibilities to the average board cut. Enjoy


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's something i fancy to try for some time! Very beautiful!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Really good one Man!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work. I love the combination of leather and hickory.....that's a real original item and something you don't see every day.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I knew at some point someone would do leather like that. Love it.

Leather is an amazing product.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I love the aspect of heat which emanates from it. Great idea, nice frame.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome looking flip. Beautiful finish, very creative.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Flip- Rock and Roll Bud!!!!







Stunning frame Dude! Wonderful work and the mixture of all the components really stands out! Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I love this one. Great job. I can see another project in my future.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful! I bet it adds a lot of comfort also...


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, great idea!!
It is a really beautiful shooter and the handling seems very comfortable!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece of work. It is clear that there is no end to the materials that can be used to make slingshots. Well done.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking slingshot. Leather and wood...a timeless combination.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one. top finishing.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice,leather and wood,great idea.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

A very innovative combination and really well put together. Looks like a nice frame design too. I never would have thought of laminating the leather like that. I have considered adding a leather grip to mine, as you would on a longbow, have not done it yet. Pretty cool!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. This approach has become my new favorite. Today i banded it up with A+ Ultra Power Bands(approx. 30# at my draw.) and there was zero flex. Besides, there is 5/16" of clear plane sawn hickory doing all the work. I can't wait to see what others come up with now.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Flip you are bringing all kinds of new ideas to the table with this one!

You have some serious skill when it comes to making slingshots, and a lot of your designs, or at least the way you go about them are completely new and unique. This is yet another example of the incredible talent we have on our forum. You are one of the best, and each and every time I see a post from you in the customs, I know it is going to be something special....

I love this frame, and the name is absolutely perfect for it.

Keep up the good work my friend, and I can't wait to see that red cedar natural coming up!

Regards - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

that's great,real nice combo


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like this idea.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

looks great. well done.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

What type of epoxy or cement did you use for the lamination? Looks very nice...


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nicely done and as an added bonus you've given it a great name. Almost sounds regal.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fabulous!

It notes the expert hand of a craftsman goalkeeper, very beautiful combination.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

frogman said:


> What type of epoxy or cement did you use for the lamination? Looks very nice...


I'd recommend gorilla glue or contact cement.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, i use contact cement to laminate leather wheni have to build up a bow handle.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Great looking slngshot. One of the nicest I have seen.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Flippinout,
I think you need the address of the Smithsonian Museum, that is where such beauty belongs. Everybody should be able to enjoy this great slingshot. Saludos.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Flippinout,
> I think you need the address of the Smithsonian Museum, that were such beauty belongs. Everybody should be able to enjoy this great slingshot. Saludos.


Thanks Xidoo,
It just so happens I just posted the availability of this slingshot in the Vendor section. I have carried this slingshot daily since i made it and it is only getting better. It may not have the same shine, but it is beginning to feel like a favorite pair of boots- only better with age.

Cheers,
Flip


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I am a proud owner of a Roosevelt and I recomend this slingshot highly. This thing fits my hand perfectly and when he says comfortable like an old pair of boots he is not kiddding. I love it.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Wingshooter. I am glad you are enjoying yours as much as I. I enjoyed crafting it for you.

Nathan


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

really nice one, the leather and wood is a good combination


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beautiful looking slingshot, I love the finish.
Martin


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! I like it a lot!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad to see it's for sale Flip, get on this one folks!

With his return policy there is no reason not to take the step, there is no doubt he makes a fine slingshot, some of the best on the forum...

Cheers - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Topnotch craftsmanship


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the props.

Let me know how you want your Roosevelt.

Flippinout


----------

